# Inbred pedigree cats suffering from life-threatening diseases and deformities



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

After the BBC attacking pedigree dogs the Telegraph has now started in on
purebred cats!

Inbred pedigree cats suffering from life-threatening diseases and deformities - Telegraph

Inbred pedigree cats suffering from life-threatening diseases
and deformities
Pedigree cats are suffering from life-threatening diseases and
deformities caused by inbreeding, vets and animal welfare
experts have warned.

Cats bred with certain physical characteristics, such as flat
faces and small legs, are at increased risk of getting cancer,
kidney disease or joint problems.

Although the issue of inbreeding in dogs has received
widespread publicity  and led to the BBC pulling out of this
year's Crufts dog show  animal welfare groups believe that cat
lovers are largely unaware of similar problems in feline
breeds.

The RSPCA, PDSA and Feline Advisory Bureau (FAB) are now
highlighting the issue to try to put pressure on cat breeders
to eliminate the deformities which cause suffering.

The body responsible for registering pedigree cats is so
concerned about the problem it has decided to look afresh at
its rules which govern breeding.

Sean Wensley, senior veterinary surgeon at the PDSA, said:
"These are genuine welfare issues and the cats are suffering
from these conditions. We need a combined effort between
breeders doing more to screen out genetic problems and owners
to learn more about these problems."

As with pedigree dogs, cats are bred selectively to exaggerate
various physical characteristics which are considered
attractive, such as the length  or absence  of fur, the size
of animal's legs or the shape of its skull. The animals can be
sold for more than £800.

Among the breeds worst affected by health problems are Persian
cats  one of the most popular types in the UK  which have
been bred to have a flat face, causing them breathing
difficulties and bulging eyes, which weep and need to be
frequently wiped by their owners. Male Persians are also prone
to a condition which means one or both of their testicles stays
in the body. As a result, the animals are more likely to
develop cancer.

Munchkin cats, favoured for their short legs, also suffer from
joint problems. Other breeds are prone to conditions like
kidney disease or diabetes or are predisposed to types of
cancer.

One breed, the Scottish Fold, is prized for a genetic defect
that causes the animal's ear to bend forward but which also
causes cartilage problems elsewhere in its body. White cats
from several breeds are also predisposed to deafness.

Claire Bessant, chief executive of the FAB, said: "We're
speaking out now, because we want to learn lessons from what
has happened to dogs.

"It is human nature that is the problem  wanting something
that is different and that has pushed the boundaries.

"Dogs were initially bred to be able to carry out tasks, but we
have only ever bred cats for looks, not purpose.

"We've got to try to put some moral pressure on breeders not to
create extremes and to think about the welfare of cats as a
species. We should be very vigilant because we have pushed some
of the breeds too far."

Mark Evans, the RSPCA's chief veterinary adviser, said: "For as
long as animals have been kept domestically humans have bred
them selectively for function and appearance.

"Dogs are perhaps the most obvious pets affected but similar
issues affect cats.

"Exaggerated physical features can be seen including extremes
of size, very long fur, short legs, flat faces, all of which
may lead to unnecessary pain, discomfort, illness and or
behavioural problems."

There are health problems now associated with most breeds. The
most popular breed in the UK, the British shorthair, is prone
to a kidney disease which causes death.

The almost hairless Sphynx cat, which is becoming increasingly
popular, has been bred since the 1960s from a genetic anomaly
in the Devon Rex, another breed.

Sphynx cats have to be kept indoors because their lack of hair
makes them vulnerable to cold in the winter and sunburn in the
summer and they have also been linked to other skin diseases.

Burmese cats can suffer from pain around their face which can
lead them to scratch themselves. Siamese, another popular
breed, are more likely to develop a type of lung cancer.

Mark Johnston, from the British Small Animal Veterinary
Association, added: "There are cats being bred to be more and
more extreme and it could lead to long term problems.

"We are liaising with the cat-breeding fraternity and are
advising. At the moment, our concern is that they need to be
wary about this."

Earlier this month, the genetics committee of the Governing
Council of the Cat Fancy, the body responsible for registering
pedigree cats, met to review breed guidelines.

The council's chairman, John Hansson, said: "All the breeding
policies are being reviewed now. We are looking at whether
policies need to be more restrictive. I always think they could
be tightened up further, and that is why we hold these
meetings.

"I can't pretend there are not problems because that would be
naïve. But we are monitoring things to control them where
possible. We screen against breed problems where possible and
we are not complacent."

The council refuses to register some breeds, including the
munchkin and Scottish Fold, because of health concerns.

Maurice Melzak, who edits PetStreet , the social networking
website for pet owners  which is highlighting the issue in a
series of features this week  said: "There has been so much
focus on dog breeding.

"The problems of pedigree cats is far less publicised, but in
some breeds like Persians, the situation is just as bad. They
have been bred to look like they have been steamrollered.

"It is purely arbitrary, not natural selection. It is man
imposing his idea of what a cat should look like. It is the
tyranny of breeding."

And then today PETA joined in!!

Fish and Chimps: PETA Europe's Blog | Stop Irresponsible Cat Breeding Now!

Weve been focusing on Crufts, the Kennel Club and the breeding
of dogs lately. However, lets not forget that when cats, like
dogs, are bred for certain aesthetic qualities, this is often
done with no regard for how else it may affect them and thus
often leads to serious health problems.

Here are some of the health issues related to specific breeds
of cats:

Persian cats  one of the most popular breeds in the UK and
also one of the most affected by health problems  can suffer
from breathing difficulties, bulging eyes and male Persians can
suffer from increased risk of testicular cancer due to one or
two of their testicles staying inside their body.

Burmese cats can suffer from pain around their face which
sometimes results in the cats scratching their faces.

Siamese cats are very prone to lung cancer.

Scottish Fold cats suffer cartilage problems around their
bodies due to a characteristic bent ear, which is caused by a
genetic defect.

Munchkin cats suffer from joint problems because of their short
legs.

The latter two, the Scottish Fold and Munchkin are even refused
registration from the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy (GCCF)
 the body responsible for registering cat breeds  due to
health issues.

Ive said it for dogs, Ill say it for cats and all other
animals too  please never buy from a breeder. Not only does
breeding for certain traits lead to health problems for dogs
and cats, but it also means that every new dog or cat born acts
as competition for another dog or cat in a shelter for a loving
home. There are simply not enough good homes to go around, If
you want to adopt a purebred cat despite the health risks
associated with purebreds, there are plenty of them languishing
in animal shelters who are in need of loving homes too. 


Peta's site allows comments so feel free to add yours


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds like they are on a mission!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

i had been wondering when they were going to target the cat breeds! GRRR


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

this was in the Telegraph last Sunday,
PETA europe then followed up with a very similar article on their blog yesterday


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Fortunately GCCF have been expecting this so would have had a reply ready :thumbsup:


----------

